# Preparing for WC training



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi everyone, I need any advice you can give me for preparing to train for a WC title (and maybe beyond!). I am debating whether I should vaccinate for Lepto (I have never vaccinated any of my dogs for this) and what flea/tick control I should use. I'm leaning towards the 3 month pill that has been approved for breeding dogs as I have a baby at home and dont want to use any topicals. Anything I'm missing or advice you can give? Thanks!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Best advice I can give is talk to a good vet who is familiar with risks in your specific area. In this area, we absolutely vaccinate for Lepto. Our tick borne disease risk is huge here, too, but I don't know what it's like there.
Have fun with the field training, it's addicting!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I second what Barb suggests. Talk to your vet about where you will be training, and find out what you need to worry about. We needed to add an anti-tick last year because we started hunt training in rural areas outside Toronto. If we weren't hunt training, we'd never need anti-tick in the city. My vet is advising me to add Lepto this year, based on where she knows we train.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I do not vaccinate for lepto, never have.
I wouldn't worry about flea/tick stuff unless you actually see them. I do not think you live in an area where you need to worry too much about TBD. Having said that I've found the only thing that works is Comfortis. Kills fleas instantly and is off-label effective against ticks (they bite, shrivel up and die). 
Best of luck! Go have fun!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I think in California Lepto could be a problem. Also I believe it is a different variety of Lepto.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Your vet should know your area and its concerns. My vet absolutely will not vaccinate for Lepto, even after George pressed me to keep on it, ha ha! She said there was no reason for it.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

check with your vet and see the necessity for it. The Lepto does cause the most adverse reaction. If you do need it please also ask about the Benedryl and or probiotics before the vaccine. For the first time, it is given in two series 2 to 3 weeks apart and then annually one time. Belle had the runnies after the first Lepto. She has been doing good after the second (yesterday morning). I have given the Forti Flora thru the entire week before and at least a week after the vaccine.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you all for the suggestions, I will definitely be discussing things over with our vet.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am curious as to what your vet says.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

All good advice. In Virginia -its an issue hence we added it onto Kai's shots last year. Casey may get it next week as she is going out to field venues with us. Just to be safe


----------

